# Snowhub subcontractor



## Mountainviewpropertymgmt (Feb 8, 2017)

good evening, 

I was just wondering if anyone was a subcontractor for snowhub. Insurance requirements? Pay? Looking to pick up so driveways in some areas on my route where I have downtime. 

Thank in advance


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I am not, but they take a HUGE HUGE HUGE cut.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

I’ve heard they take a huge cut. I looked at their app, they wanted pics of driver, equipment, insurance card for vehicle, GL insurance, bank info and other personal info. I’ve seen some guys talk of using the app for the lead then taking customer.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I looked at a web site the other day for one of these apps. Besides that they want everything but your blood type. You have to go to the property, take and send pictures of the job before you get the approval. Who's got that kind of time for a $40.00 drive way.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I think that 40 dollar driveway would probably net you about 3 bucks after their cut, fuel, wear and tear and labor I'd bet there's a clause somewhere in their agreement that they can back charge you if someone complains. Or how pissed would you be if you nailed an oil fill cap or blew a piston on a driveway that's going to net 3-5-10 bucks. Crazy.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

this made the news in connecticut the other day. the lady said she paid $84.00 for a 4 deep 1 wide driveway, sidewalk, and walk way to steps.

contractor net $52.00

snow hub said they got about 1100 requests for driveways to be done and expect over 30k in total over the course of the winter. Plowz and Mowz does the same thing, their cut is 20%


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I was told, and I don't remember the source that snowhub took a much larger cut than that. Perhaps I got bad info, but either way all their paperwork, background check etc seems like a lot of hopps to jump through. Maybe it's a decent foot in the door, marketing play for a smaller contractor. If he made the right impression maybe he picks up landscape work or whatever trade he plys when it's not snowing from those who use him through snowhub. And maybe a direct client in the future. I guess if you look at it big picture it might not totally suck.........


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Cheap customer acquisition


----------

